# Ajuda a um leigo



## jmsp (24 Set 2009 às 22:51)

Boa Noite,
Chamo-me joao e não percebo nada de meteorologia....
Mas tenho a seguinte dúvida (por acaso a dúvida nem é minha, sou apenas um amigo simpático... que  se deu ao trabalho de se inscrever num forum!...mas quem sabe não tenho uma agradével surpresa! )
Sem mais delongas, aqui vai:

Quando se fala, em precipitação, de 16 mm "acumulados" (conforme certidão do
Instituto de Metereolgia), estamos a falar, em termos absolutos, de um valor
baixo? Chuva fraca? Ou com alguma força, já que "choveu durante a noite e
houve dois aguaceiros durante a manhã"?

Muitissimo agradecido
João


----------



## Chingula (24 Set 2009 às 23:09)

jmsp disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Chamo-me joao e não percebo nada de meteorologia....
> Mas tenho a seguinte dúvida (por acaso a dúvida nem é minha, sou apenas um amigo simpático... que  se deu ao trabalho de se inscrever num forum!...mas quem sabe não tenho uma agradével surpresa! )
> Sem mais delongas, aqui vai:
> ...



Depende de vários factores relacionados com a precipitação registada (16 mm):
Duração, em tempo, do registo (1 hora, 12 horas, 24 horas, etc) região onde ocorreu (função da climatologia da região geográfica), época do ano (16 mm em Julho é diferente de 16 mm em Novembro - em Portugal)...ponderando os vários aspectos (estes e eventualmente outros) pode-se fazer uma avaliação da ocorrência (se foi normal, rara ou excepcional...por exemplo).


----------



## AnDré (24 Set 2009 às 23:13)

jmsp disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Chamo-me joao e não percebo nada de meteorologia....
> Mas tenho a seguinte dúvida (por acaso a dúvida nem é minha, sou apenas um amigo simpático... que  se deu ao trabalho de se inscrever num forum!...mas quem sabe não tenho uma agradével surpresa! )
> Sem mais delongas, aqui vai:
> ...



Olá João!

Bem-vindo ao fórum. 

Quanto à tua questão, tudo depende do tempo de acumulação dessa precipitação.

Por exemplo:
16mm numa hora é precipitação moderada/intensa. O suficiente para que seja lançado um alerta amarelo por parte do Instituto de Meteorologia.
16mm no espaço de 5 ou 10 minutos, corresponde a chuva torrêncial. Como se de um aguaceiro acompanhado de trovoada se tratasse.

Agora se for 16mm distribuídos ao longo do dia, não é assim tanta chuva quanto isso.


----------



## jmsp (24 Set 2009 às 23:25)

O meu sincero obrigado, principalmente pela rapidez nas respostas...vou tentar saber se estas vossas explicações são suficientes, se não voltarei, desta vez com mais informação.
João


----------

